# Looks like I will not be travelling to Melbourne any time soon



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

Melbourne still has high numbers of covid infections, and rising.
Tests still required for travellers, masks.
I think I will wait another 6 months minimum before going over there.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 17, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Melbourne still has high numbers of covid infections, and rising.
> Tests still required for travellers, masks.
> I think I will wait another 6 months minimum before going over there.


I'm glad for you that you can wait those 6 months.  At my age, I'm not very sure that I'll be here in 6 months.  That sort of thinking works for folks that feel they can wait.  I have seen too many people around here go on that one way ambulance trip to the hospital and never come back.  At our age, time seems to fly.  We have lost 2 years and 2.5 months due to Covid restrictions.  I am not waiting but will leave on my dream trip in 3 weeks.  I will drive and enjoy the beautiful landscape.  Waiting for this Covid to end is like waiting to win the lotto.  It might happen but then it might not.

I think we have a different approach to your situation:
You - Better to be safe than sorry.
Me - Grab the iron while it's hot, I have today but I may not have tomorrow.


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I'm glad for you that you can wait those 6 months.  At my age, I'm not very sure that I'll be here in 6 months.  That sort of thinking works for folks that feel they can wait.  I have seen too many people around here go on that one way ambulance trip to the hospital and never come back.  At our age, time seems to fly.  We have lost 2 years and 2.5 months due to Covid restrictions.  I am not waiting but will leave on my dream trip in 3 weeks.  I will drive and enjoy the beautiful landscape.  Waiting for this Covid to end is like waiting to win the lotto.  It might happen but then it might not.
> 
> I think we have a different approach to your situation:
> You - Better to be safe than sorry.
> Me - Grab the iron while it's hot, I have today but I may not have tomorrow.


I do not envisaging passing away within the next year or so. One never knows though.
My reasons for not going at the moment is more the inconvenience. Not worried so much about getting covid, what happens to travel if I was to get it? Restricted to room for a week. Would I be able to returned back to WA unhindered.


----------



## MrPants (May 18, 2022)

There's really no right or wrong answer to the question of when one should start travelling again. It's merely an individual's personal choice after weighing the pros & cons for themselves.
I will say this though; I have been travelling all over South and Central America since Dec. 2021 without major inconvenience or extreme risk (IMO). I'm vaxed & boosted and wear a mask when I feel it's appropriate - as in close quarters with others in an indoor setting. 

When I left Canada in December I had adopted what the Federal & Provincial Governments were recommending in terms of how to best protect against Covid. What dramatically changed for me was seeing what was happening in the real world outside my own country once I left. The biggest change was the whole social distancing thing and the wearing of masks everywhere regardless of circumstances. I found my own personal comfort zone pretty quickly once out the door of my previous little cocoon! It made me feel like I was living life in a more normal state and I really enjoyed that and have been travelling Covid free ever since. 
I guess what I'm saying is for those who might be tempted to travel again, I say 'go for it'! Use practical & logical precautions but don't keep living in fear because the risks may not be as pronounced as some would have you believe.

Just the other day I was travelling about 8 miles off the Guatemalan pacific coast with 3 others in a small boat just enjoying being at peace with nature and feeling the warm sunshine on my mask free face. It's good to be alive and enjoying these simple pleasures!


----------



## Packerjohn (May 18, 2022)

My next trip, in about 3 weeks, will be an auto trip.  Right now, there are just too many stories in the media about crowding in the major airports here in Canada.  Until this government gets it's show together, I will travel by car where I will be free from wearing any masks.  

In the apartment where I live, 2 ambulances have come around today.  Everybody, except me is wearing a mask but when your time is up, your time is up and wearing 10 masks on your face is not going to save you.

Hopefully, the Canadian government can solve some of the backward approach to the airports we are all suffering under before the snow flies again, because when the snow flies I will be gone from here.  I stayed in Canada for the last 2 winters and it was torture and very negative.  Like you, I want to be where the soft breezes blow, the ocean beats against the shore and the palm trees rustle in the breeze.  No amount of Covid restrictions are going to hold me back.


----------



## Bellbird (May 18, 2022)

We cant be too careful. Since most of the restrictions were lifted, overseas travel will be soon, covid cases are really on the move again, look out when all the travellers come in from overseas, Aussies are allowed in now but some are bringing covid  with them. I was under the impression they all had to be covid free on entry, obviously not, that's a backward step, in my opinion.


----------

